# Bypassing exchange security requirement on 4.2



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone? I had something that worked great for 4.1.1 but it won't work on 4.2.1

I was hoping someone had found something that would allow this other than going back to touchdown.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prophecyny7 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey there, I used the CM10 version found at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1749921 , went through the setup process and its working. I'm running Euroskanks aokp Toro Dec 4th rom.


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

Grabbed Enhanced Email from the amazon app store when it was free, it allows you to bypass the exchange security just fine...

Its not touchdown, but its still a paid app...

http://bit.ly/YP3kz3 - Play store link


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Great! Thank you both of you


----------

